# Hendricks vs. Starkist Co.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If you purchased one or more of the StarKist Products from February 19, 2009 through October 31, 2014, this website informs you of a proposed Class-Action Settlement that you may benefit from.
NATURE OF THE SETTLEMENT

The Lawsuit claims that StarKist Co. ("StarKist") under-filled certain 5 oz. canned tuna products in violation of state and federal law. StarKist denies that it underfilled its products and denies that it did anything wrong. The Court did not rule in favor of Plaintiff or StarKist. Instead, the parties agreed to a Proposed Settlement to avoid the expense and risks of continuing the lawsuit.

https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if that involves only the tuna packaged in China. China, you say? Yes, China if you bought it at stores like Walmart. Go to a non discount chain store and it originates here in the US.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The website tells which cans are involved.

The chain stores may be packed here but i doubt the Tuna came from "American" waters.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Skipjack tuna.

"They are found mainly in the tropical areas of the Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Oceans, with the greatest abundance seen near the equator. "
Copied from http://www.worldwildlife.org/species/skipjack-tuna


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not crazy about canned tuna.


----------

